# Fruitparty with Katie & Host the Most



## J087 (Apr 30, 2018)

May 1st should bring new animals to the campsite.
May 4th Katie will be visiting with the Fruit Party event.


----------



## meggtheegg (May 2, 2018)

I am SO pumped for maple! I'm still only level 54 so I don't have her yet in my contacts


----------



## PaperCat (May 2, 2018)

wendy <3 i love the sheep villagers, now I can have a hip camper that i like


----------

